# CO2 deficiency symptoms



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

What are the CO2 deficiency symptoms on plants health? How you can determine, you need more CO2, looking at plants growth?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi tirtha1979

Try this thread out, I think it will help alot 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/65185-plant-deficiency-diagram.html


----------



## Aquaticom (Nov 24, 2009)

slow growth, melting, pale color, weak stems and leaves


----------

